# Java GUI nur auf 1. Display

## HoloDoc

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe folgendes Problem: Java funktioniert, allerdings nur richtig auf dem 1. Bildschirm. Ich habe einen 2. Bildschirm angeschlossen. 

Meine xorg.conf:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "X.org Configured"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    Screen      1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"

    InputDevice    "intellimouse" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice    "Touchpad" "SendCoreEvents"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "glx"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "xtrap"

    Load           "record"

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "dri"

    Load           "freetype"

    Load           "type1"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

# Removed Option "Xinerama" "1"

    Option         "Xinerama" "0"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "de"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "TouchPad"

    Driver         "synaptics"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mouse1"

    Option         "Protocol" "auto-dev"

    Option         "LeftEdge" "1700"

    Option         "RightEdge" "5300"

    Option         "TopEdge" "1700"

    Option         "BottomEdge" "4200"

    Option         "FingerLow" "25"

    Option         "FingerHigh" "30"

    Option         "MaxTapTime" "180"

    Option         "MaxTapMove" "220"

    Option         "VertScrollDelta" "100"

    Option         "MinSpeed" "0.09"

    Option         "MaxSpeed" "0.18"

    Option         "AccelFactor" "0.0015"

    Option         "SHMConfig" "on"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "intellimouse"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol" "auto"

  option "CorePointer"

  option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

  option "Name" "Microsoft IntelliMouse Optical"

  option "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

  option "Buttons" "7"

  option "ZAxisMapping" "6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertSync values to use DDC:

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "AUO"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 75.0

    VertRefresh     60.0

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor1"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "CRT-0"

    #HorizSync       28.0 - 33.0

    #VertRefresh     43.0 - 72.0

  HorizSync 14-37.9

  VertRefresh 25-51

    Modeline       "640x480"   15.319   640 720 760 920   480 550 560 620  -hsync -vsync

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShadowFB"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseFBDev"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Rotate"                    # [<str>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"                  # <i>

        #Option     "FlatPanel"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FPDither"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CrtcNumber"                # <i>

       #Option     "FPScale"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FPTweak"                   # <i>

    Identifier     "Card0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "nVidia Corporation"

    BoardName      "Unknown Board"

    Option         "RenderAccel" "true"

    Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

    Option         "backingstore" "true"

    Option         "TripleBuffer" "true"

    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

    Option         "NoLogo" "true"

    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Videocard0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce Go 7300"

    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"

    Screen          0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Videocard1"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce Go 7300"

    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"

    Screen          1

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        #SubSection "Display"

        #       Viewport   0 0

        #       Depth     24

        #EndSubSection

Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Videocard0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "TwinView" "0"

    Option         "metamodes" "DFP: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

# Removed Option "metamodes" "DFP-1: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"

    Identifier     "Screen1"

    Device         "Videocard1"

    Monitor        "Monitor1"

    DefaultDepth    24

    #Option         "TwinView" "0"

    #Option         "metamodes" "CRT: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"

    Option         "NoLogo" "True"

    Option         "TwinView" "True"

    Option         "LoadKernelModule" "True"

    Option         "DamageEvents" "True"

    Option         "DynamicTwinView" "True"

    Option         "MetaModes" "nvidia-auto-select, nvidia-auto-select"

    Option         "TwinViewOrientation" "RightOf"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option         "Composite" "enable"

EndSection

```

beim starten von JDownloader (http://jdownloader.org) kommt beispielsweise:

$ java -jar JDownloader.jar

```
14.10.2008 12:54:29 - INFO [jd.config.DatabaseConnector(<init>)] -> Loading database

14.10.2008 12:54:30 - INFO [jd.utils.JDUtilities(getJDClassLoader)] -> Create Classloader: for: /mnt/Server/movies/jdownloader/bin

14.10.2008 12:54:30 - FEIN [jd.JDClassLoader(<init>)] -> rootDir:/mnt/Server/movies/jdownloader/bin

14.10.2008 12:54:30 - FEINER [jd.JDClassLoader(<init>)] -> Jar file loaded: /mnt/Server/movies/jdownloader/bin/plugins/JDRouterRecorder.jar

14.10.2008 12:54:30 - FEINER [jd.JDClassLoader(<init>)] -> Jar file loaded: /mnt/Server/movies/jdownloader/bin/restore.jar

14.10.2008 12:54:30 - FEINER [jd.JDClassLoader(<init>)] -> Jar file loaded: /mnt/Server/movies/jdownloader/bin/JDownloader.jar

JDLocale: /mnt/Server/movies/jdownloader/bin/jd/languages/german.lng.missing not found

14.10.2008 12:54:31 - INFO [jd.utils.JDSounds(setSoundTheme)] -> SoundTheme default loaded

java -jar -Xmx512m JDownloader.jar

14.10.2008 12:54:31 - INFO [jd.utils.JDUtilities(restartJD)] ->

```

$ java -jar -Xmx512m JDownloader.jar

```
14.10.2008 12:54:53 - INFO [jd.config.DatabaseConnector(<init>)] -> Loading database

14.10.2008 12:54:54 - INFO [jd.utils.JDUtilities(getJDClassLoader)] -> Create Classloader: for: /mnt/Server/movies/jdownloader/bin

14.10.2008 12:54:54 - FEIN [jd.JDClassLoader(<init>)] -> rootDir:/mnt/Server/movies/jdownloader/bin

14.10.2008 12:54:54 - FEINER [jd.JDClassLoader(<init>)] -> Jar file loaded: /mnt/Server/movies/jdownloader/bin/plugins/JDRouterRecorder.jar

14.10.2008 12:54:54 - FEINER [jd.JDClassLoader(<init>)] -> Jar file loaded: /mnt/Server/movies/jdownloader/bin/restore.jar

14.10.2008 12:54:54 - FEINER [jd.JDClassLoader(<init>)] -> Jar file loaded: /mnt/Server/movies/jdownloader/bin/JDownloader.jar

14.10.2008 12:54:55 - SCHWERWIEGEND [jd.utils.JDUtilities$2(write)] -> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.ExceptionInInitializerError

14.10.2008 12:54:55 - SCHWERWIEGEND [jd.utils.JDUtilities$2(write)] ->  at java.lang.Class.forName0(Native Method)

14.10.2008 12:54:55 - SCHWERWIEGEND [jd.utils.JDUtilities$2(write)] ->  at java.lang.Class.forName(Class.java:164)

14.10.2008 12:54:55 - SCHWERWIEGEND [jd.utils.JDUtilities$2(write)] ->  at java.awt.Toolkit$2.run(Toolkit.java:821)

14.10.2008 12:54:55 - SCHWERWIEGEND [jd.utils.JDUtilities$2(write)] ->  at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)

14.10.2008 12:54:55 - SCHWERWIEGEND [jd.utils.JDUtilities$2(write)] ->  at java.awt.Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit(Toolkit.java:804)

14.10.2008 12:54:55 - SCHWERWIEGEND [jd.utils.JDUtilities$2(write)] ->  at javax.swing.UIManager.initialize(UIManager.java:1262)

14.10.2008 12:54:55 - SCHWERWIEGEND [jd.utils.JDUtilities$2(write)] ->  at javax.swing.UIManager.maybeInitialize(UIManager.java:1245)

14.10.2008 12:54:55 - SCHWERWIEGEND [jd.utils.JDUtilities$2(write)] ->  at javax.swing.UIManager.getInstalledLookAndFeels(UIManager.java:348)

14.10.2008 12:54:55 - SCHWERWIEGEND [jd.utils.JDUtilities$2(write)] ->  at jd.gui.skins.simple.SimpleGUI.setUIManager(Unknown Source)

14.10.2008 12:54:55 - SCHWERWIEGEND [jd.utils.JDUtilities$2(write)] ->  at jd.SplashScreen.<init>(Unknown Source)

14.10.2008 12:54:55 - SCHWERWIEGEND [jd.utils.JDUtilities$2(write)] ->  at jd.Main.main(Unknown Source)

14.10.2008 12:54:55 - SCHWERWIEGEND [jd.utils.JDUtilities$2(write)] -> Caused by: java.lang.ArrayIndexOutOfBoundsException: 1

14.10.2008 12:54:55 - SCHWERWIEGEND [jd.utils.JDUtilities$2(write)] ->  at sun.awt.X11GraphicsEnvironment.getDefaultScreenDevice(X11GraphicsEnvironment.java:178)

14.10.2008 12:54:55 - SCHWERWIEGEND [jd.utils.JDUtilities$2(write)] ->  at sun.awt.X11.XToolkit.<clinit>(XToolkit.java:98)

14.10.2008 12:54:55 - SCHWERWIEGEND [jd.utils.JDUtilities$2(write)] ->  ... 11 more

```

Auf dem 1. Display funktionieren die Programme tadellos. Bis vor kurzen auch auf dem Zweiten, aber nach einem generellem Update scheinbar nicht mehr.

Hat jemand ne Idee?

HoloDoc

----------

## musv

Hab auch 2 Monitore. Allerdings betreib ich die nicht mit Twinview. Bei mir geht's noch auf beiden. An JDownloader liegt's zumindest schon mal nicht.

----------

## HoloDoc

jo, das hab ich mir gedacht, da nen PRog von unserem Prof folgendes zurückgibt:

$ m32

```

Exception in thread "main" java.lang.ArrayIndexOutOfBoundsException: 1

        at sun.awt.X11GraphicsEnvironment.getDefaultScreenDevice(X11GraphicsEnvironment.java:177)

        at java.awt.Window.init(Window.java:231)

        at java.awt.Window.<init>(Window.java:275)

        at java.awt.Frame.<init>(Frame.java:401)

        at javax.swing.JFrame.<init>(JFrame.java:198)

        at m32swing.SwingCPUSim.<init>(SwingCPUSim.java:12)

        at m32swing.SwingCPUSim.main(SwingCPUSim.java:26)

```

Bisher hats bei mir auch gefunzt, wie gesagt hab nen generelles update gemacht und dann gings nimmer[/quote]

----------

